# first bow kill...



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

got my deer back from the taxidermy shop and was very pleased with the mount... It was my first deer with a bow, so I had him mounted... nothing huge but it is a trophy to me... tommy261


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice mount and nice deer!

Any deer you take with a bow is a trophy! You have one to be really proud of as most of us wait years to get a buck like that in front of us with a bow. Congrats!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

That's a solid buck. Congrats.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Looks real good. Congrats.


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Congrats on the buck and mount.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

oh yeah...definately a trophy. That's a great buck by anybody's standards.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree, very nice buck...congrats.


----------



## cinnaman (May 14, 2006)

:brew: Congrats on the buck! That will just be the first of many. Look forward to seeing you in Buckmasters magazine called "Rack".


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

I would have put an arrow in em. mount looks great.


----------

